# Man and a van (Malaga)



## ch1ckpea (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone know of a man and a van that will move our belongings out of temporary accommodation in Malaga to the Alhaurin area? 
:juggle:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Ch1ckpea. I don't know anyone, but recently someone was asking for a man with a man in Malaga and found someone from http://www.segundamano.es/ or http://www.milanuncios.com/ (I can't remember which). If you still can't find anyone yourself, let me know and I can contact her if you like.

Edit to add: I just found the thread. Here it is: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/693978-man-van.html


----------

